# What kind of trailer to buy?



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

I am looking to purchase a trailer in the near future, probably a 6 or 8 hole. I am asking for advice on which trailer to buy? I want a safe trailer first and foremost and then from there? Let me know what you think. Thanks in advance.

Aaron[/b]


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

I just got a Deerskin trailer (4 dog). I could not be happier!! The quality of the trailer is fantastic, the amount of features that came standard is awesome and I would highly recommend Deerskin.

Andy


----------



## Eddie Sullivan (Jul 10, 2005)

Without a doubt Deerskin is the way to go. With safety and ease of operation in mind Deerskin is my pick. As Andy stated, what is standard features on a Deerskin is options with other manufactures. The insulation factor is another big plus.
________
Buy Silver Surfer


----------



## Ray Shanks (May 23, 2004)

Ainley and Deerskin are the best on the market. I personally have an Ainley and a friend of mine has a Deerskin. I like Ainley because I had my trailer custom built and Chad was more accommodating. I think these are the safest trailers.

Ray


----------



## chasd (Nov 20, 2003)

Does anyone have any experience with Jones Trailers?


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

I've for six hole Jones, and I really love it. Pulls like a dream, and they customized it to my specs. I have been very happy with it, and wouldn't hesitate to get another.


----------

